

Over-regulated America - CaptainZapp
http://www.economist.com/node/21547789

======
socially-distnt
If Moses had been a government instead of a person he would never have made it
down from the mountain with the Commandments. We really need to reset
government. Or maybe mandate that every law has an expiration date, no more
than x years in the future (x being some value shorter than a legislators
term).

